# Problème de disque dur sur PowerBook G4



## ElectroCampra (20 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un PowerBook G4 sur lequel est installé Tiger et iMovie HD 5.0.2 (acquis par l'achat de iLife 05).
J'ai utilisé iMovie avec iSight pour créer une dizaine de films de 1 min 30 secondes maxi. Jusque là pas de problème.
Pour copier les films directement sur le disque dur (afin de pouvoir les utiliser par ailleurs individuellement; je n'ai pas trouvé dans iMovie comment faire autrement), je les ai sélectionnés dans la partie droite de l'appli et les ai glissés dans le répertoire où je souhaitais les voir figurer. 1, 2, 3 films: tout va bien. Les clips apparaissent bien dans le répertoire. Au 4e, la copie commence mais se bloque en plein milieu, et là rien ne va plus! Le disque dur commence à faire un bruit genre "clac - clac - clic - clac", bref ce bruit tourne en boucle comme sur un disque rayé. J'attends, j'attends (plus de 20 minutes) et le bruit continue (au bout d'un long moment l'écran est devenu noir, l'économiseur s'étant je pense déclenché). Plus aucune des autres applis ouvertes ne répond (Mail, Finder, Firefox). Plus qu'une chose à faire: arrêter violemment l'ordi.
J'ai essayé également de copier l'ensemble des films, mais au bout du 4e, rebelotte!

Lors d'une précédente séance d'enregistrement de films, alors que tous les films étaient finis mais le projet pas forcément enregistré (pomme+S) et alors que j'ai voulu consulter mes mails, le même problème s'est présenté. A la différence que cette fois-là au moment de rallumer l'ordi, celui-ci a refusé de le faire. Il s'est bloqué sur la mire gris-bleue du début et n'est jamais allé plus loin. Il a fallu que je réinstalle OS X et suis même passé par la phase "effaçage" du disque dur avant réinstallation (je croyais que cela allait résoudre le problème).

J'ai bien entendu également utilisé l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer le disque ou les autorisations, mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai donc très peur de me retrouver dans cette situation de réinstallation totale à chaque fois que j'ai ce plantage et ce bruit caractéristique de disque rayé, avec tout le bordel que cela occasionne.

Auriez-vous rencontré le même problème?
Est-ce dû à iMovie en concurrence avec d'autres applis (Mail, Firefox toujours ouverts et susceptibles de lever automatiquement les messages pour Mail)?
Est-ce dû d'ailleurs à iMovie?
Mon HD aurait-il un problème physique?

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses. Et désolé si ce fil est un doublon (mais je n'ai rien trouvé de semblable concernant iMovie).

EC, utilisateur de Mac, mais qui ne connait rien à rien! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

Ce problème n'est pas un problème de logiciel, mais un problème mécanique sur ton disque qui est condamné. Tu vas devoir le changer, et en attendant, je te suggère très fortement de sauvegarder tout ce que tu peux.

L'explication technique présumée est la suivante : un jeu mécanique excessif se produit sur l'axe porte peigne le peigne est l'ensemble des têtes de lecture/écriture au bout de leurs bras), qui fait que les têtes ne passent plus entre les disques, mais viennent en heurter la tranche. Ce phénomène peut toucher n'importe quel disque, mais frappe particulièrement les dernières fabrications d'IBM, juste avant qu'ils ne cèdent leur activité disques durs à Hitachi.

Un remède très provisoire permet parfois de redonner au disque trente minutes à une heure et demi de fonctionnement normal : douze heures au congélateur emballé très serré dans un film alimentaire (pour éviter au maximum un phénomène de condensation à la sortie), puis une heure à température avant déballage, avec un peu de chance, il fonctionnera alors assez longtemps pour en copier le contenu sur un autre support (j'ai pu récupérer avec cette méthode le contenu d'un IBM Deskstar de 60 Go atteint par le phénomène).

Bon, avec ça, je transfère ton fil dans le forum "Portables", vu que ce n'est pas un problème logiciel.


----------



## ElectroCampra (20 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour l'explication qui n'est guère rassurante! 
Ce qui semble étrange, c'est qu'entre ces 3 problèmes successifs, j'ai normalement utilisé l'ordi et est même copié tout le contenu du HD (environ 25 Go) sur un disque externe. Il n'y a vraiment qu'en utilisant iMovie que le problème survient.
Je vais me renseigner quant au prix d'un nouveau HD, mais cela doit coûter une petite fortune. Que me conseilleriez-vous d'acheter d'ailleurs si plusieurs types de disques sont disponibles à la vente? Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour l'explication qui n'est guère rassurante!
> Ce qui semble étrange, c'est qu'entre ces 3 problèmes successifs, j'ai normalement utilisé l'ordi et est même copié tout le contenu du HD (environ 25 Go) sur un disque externe. Il n'y a vraiment qu'en utilisant iMovie que le problème survient.



En général le phénomène commence assez progressivement, puis ça dvient de plus en plus fréquent. il est lié à la température du disque (d'où le coup du congelo).



			
				ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me renseigner quant au prix d'un nouveau HD, mais cela doit coûter une petite fortune. Que me conseilleriez-vous d'acheter d'ailleurs si plusieurs types de disques sont disponibles à la vente? Merci!



Quelques idées de prix : Pas donné, mais pas une fortune non plus !


----------



## Junk (20 Juin 2006)

C'est quel modèle de Powerbook G4 ? il a quel age ?

Parceque le disque dur qui grate quand tu fais de la vidéo c'est normal.

Par contre le plantage, ce n'est pas normal ... alors c'est peut être bien le disque dur ...

Mais apperement tu n'utilises pas bien iMovie, alors c'est peut être pour ça qu'il plante.
Pour exporter, je crois me souvenir qu'il faut sauvegarder le projet en fichier iMovie et se servir de la commande exporter de iMovie pour sauvegarder le clip dans le format que tu veux.

Le coup de glisser les clips dans ton dossier pour les sauvegarder, je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne méthode ...

Après, si iMovie plante, je ne sais pas si ça marche pour toi, mais en restant cliqué sur l'icone de l'applicatoni dans le dock, tu as un menu qui apparait et tu peux forcer l'application à quitter


----------



## ElectroCampra (20 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En général le phénomène commence assez progressivement, puis ça dvient de plus en plus fréquent. il est lié à la température du disque (d'où le coup du congelo).


Bon, ben alors, faut que je croise les doigts, parce que pour l'instant, le ventilateur se déclenche, et pourtant le HD ne cliquète pas... A ton avis, où dois-je me procurer un nouvel HD? (je suis sur Paris et ne suis pas doué en mécanique, par peur de faire une connerie)



			
				Junk a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel modèle de Powerbook G4 ? il a quel age ?


Oups... on trouve les infos où? Il a dû être acheté en 2003 (une momie, quoi! )



			
				Junk a dit:
			
		

> Mais apperement tu n'utilises pas bien iMovie, alors c'est peut être pour ça qu'il plante.
> Pour exporter, je crois me souvenir qu'il faut sauvegarder le projet en fichier iMovie et se servir de la commande exporter de iMovie pour sauvegarder le clip dans le format que tu veux.


Dans Fichier/Partager puis Quicktime, on peut exporter les films mais ils seront compressés. De plus, tous les films semblent être exportés. Faudra que je fouille un peu l'appli pour trouver...



			
				Junk a dit:
			
		

> Après, si iMovie plante, je ne sais pas si ça marche pour toi, mais en restant cliqué sur l'icone de l'applicatoni dans le dock, tu as un menu qui apparait et tu peux forcer l'application à quitter


Sauf que tout est bloqué, même ce forçage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben alors, faut que je croise les doigts, parce que pour l'instant, le ventilateur se déclenche, et pourtant le HD ne cliquète pas... A ton avis, où dois-je me procurer un nouvel HD? (je suis sur Paris et ne suis pas doué en mécanique, par peur de faire une connerie)



MacWay (le lien que je t'ai filé) à une boutique à Paris, rue Lafayette, métro Lepeletier (en sortant du métro, tu reste sur le même trottoir, direction Chaussée d'Antin, tu traverse la rue Lepeletier, la boutique est entre cette dernière et la rue Laffitte(plus près de la rue Lepeletier).

Une question quand même : le "clic clac" décrit dans ton premier post, il est plus fort que le gratouilli habituel du disque dur, ou ça ne s'en distingue pas beaucoup ?


----------



## ElectroCampra (21 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> MacWay (le lien que je t'ai filé) à une boutique à Paris, rue Lafayette, métro Lepeletier (en sortant du métro, tu reste sur le même trottoir, direction Chaussée d'Antin, tu traverse la rue Lepeletier, la boutique est entre cette dernière et la rue Laffitte(plus près de la rue Lepeletier).


Arrrgh!! Désolé, je n'avais pas fait gaffe que le "texte bleu foncé" correspondait à un lien! :rose: Je vais le consulter de ce pas. La seule boutique Mac que je connais (hormis celle de la rue du Renard) est celle du bd St Germain: Ginko.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une question quand même : le "clic clac" décrit dans ton premier post, il est plus fort que le gratouilli habituel du disque dur, ou ça ne s'en distingue pas beaucoup ?


Ben oui, malheureusement! Bien plus fort. Et puis cela fait vraiment disque rayé. Ton explication semble plausible... à moins que tu n'aies des parts dans la boutique MacWay... (I'm jocking) 
Ne peut-il pas y avoir un lien entre ce problème de peigne (problème physique donc) et la place occupée par iMovie sur le HD? Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi le problème ne survient (pour l'instant) qu'avec iMovie. Question peut-être idiote, mais cela montre mon inculture quant à l'anatomie et la physiologie des computers. (et encore tu ne connais pas ma profession; tu rirais sinon...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

Non, il y a bien sans doute un lien, mais pas celui auquel tu penses. D'après ce que j'ai lu, iMovie sollicite assez intensément le disque dur. Donc son utilisation provoque l'échauffement qui augmente le jeu. A la longue, même une utilisation normale du disque suffira, d'où l'urgence de mettre tes données à l'abri.

Pour MacWay, je n'ai effectivement pas d'actions chez eux, mais actuellement, c'est le fournisseur sur Paris ou le "prix moyen du caddie" est le plus bas, d'après les comparatifs que j'ai pu faire.

Pour te donner une idée, leur principal concurrent, CLG Informatique, vend un disque WD Caviar de 250 Go pour 119 &#8364; TTC, j'ai acheté le mois passé chez MacWay pour 122 &#8364; TTC le même disque WD Caviar, mais en 320 Go.


----------



## ElectroCampra (21 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> d'où l'urgence de mettre tes données à l'abri.


Cela a heureusement été fait récemment sur un HD externe.





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour MacWay, je n'ai effectivement pas d'actions chez eux, mais actuellement, c'est le fournisseur sur Paris ou le prix moyen du caddie est le plus bas, d'après les comparatifs que j'ai pu faire.


Merci de l'info, en tout cas! L'achat de cet HD tombe vraiment très mal en ce moment! Mais il va bien falloir que je me résolve à l'acheter.Je vais comparer ce que j'ai comme HD et ce qu'ils proposent. Ils sont de bons conseils? Car à la lecture des avis, certains parlent d'une peur de surchauffe; je ne voudrais pas qu'il m'arrive ce problème...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

A priori, pas de problème de surchauffe avec les disques de 2,5". Pour les conseils à la boutique, je dirais couci couça, ils ne font que du Mac, donc, une certaine expérience, mais ce ne sont pas des techniciens, mais des vendeurs. 

Selon tes besoins de rapidité, je te recommande, si ce n'est pas trop critique, un 5400 tr/mn avec 8 Mo de cache intégré, et si tu as vraiment besoin de vitesse, un 7200 Tr/mn, toujours avec 8 Mo de cache interne, mais tu paiera le gain de vitesse par une perte d'autonomie sur batterie (les 7200 tr/mn consommant un peu plus que les 5400 tr/mn). A éviter absolument (s'ils en ont, ce qui n'est pas évident), les 4200 tr/mn.


----------



## ElectroCampra (21 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, pas de problème de surchauffe avec les disques de 2,5";. Pour les conseils à la boutique, je dirais couci couça, ils ne font que du Mac, donc, une certaine expérience, mais ce ne sont pas des techniciens, mais des vendeurs.


Je vais donc devoir monter mon nouveau HD tout seul!!!!!!!!!???????????Oulàlà! C'est t'y pas trop compliqué, ça? Une notice explicative est donnée? Elle n'est pas en mandarin j'espère?





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Selon tes besoins de rapidité, je te recommande, si ce n'est pas trop critique, un 5400 tr/mn avec 8 Mo de cache intégré, et si tu as vraiment besoin de vitesse, un 7200 Tr/mn, toujours avec 8 Mo de cache interne, mais tu paiera le gain de vitesse par une perte d'autonomie sur batterie (les 7200 tr/mn consommant un peu plus que les 5400 tr/mn). A éviter absolument (s'ils en ont, ce qui n'est pas évident), les 4200 tr/mn.


Mes besoins sont tout de même limités: l'ordi n'étant là que pour recevoir mes mails, surfer et faire quelques films. Je ne suis pas encore passé à l'utilisation de logiciels demandant des ressources considérables, mais ça viendra peut-être... je vais étudier l'affaire... sachant qu'il faudra bien un jour que je change ce Mac...Quand tu parles de "criticité", tu fais allusion à quoi? A ma bourse?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc devoir monter mon nouveau HD tout seul!!!!!!!!!???????????Oulàlà! C'est t'y pas trop compliqué, ça? Une notice explicative est donnée? Elle n'est pas en mandarin j'espère?



En principe, non, mais sur les G4, je ne sais pas exactement comment il faut procéder. Toutefois, je pense qu'il suffit d'oter le capot inférieur pour avoir accès au disque dur qui doit-être à côté du logement de la batterie.



			
				ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> Mes besoins sont tout de même limités: l'ordi n'étant là que pour recevoir mes mails, surfer et faire quelques films. Je ne suis pas encore passé à l'utilisation de logiciels demandant des ressources considérables, mais ça viendra peut-être... je vais étudier l'affaire... sachant qu'il faudra bien un jour que je change ce Mac...Quand tu parles de "criticité", tu fais allusion à quoi? A ma bourse?



Par "criticité", je pensais à des besoins comme du "direct to disk", qui nécessite des disques très performants.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2006)

ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc devoir monter mon nouveau HD tout seul!!!!!!!!!???????????Oulàlà! C'est t'y pas trop compliqué, ça? Une notice explicative est donnée? Elle n'est pas en mandarin j'espère??


 
je m'y suis collé, faut être zen et faire ça calmement  

voici mon compte rendu ! 

bonne réparation ! 

à +


----------



## ElectroCampra (22 Juin 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> je m'y suis collé, faut être zen et faire ça calmement
> 
> voici mon compte rendu !
> 
> ...


 Merci beaucoup pour ces liens (puisque le premier renvoie à un autre)!  Ils vont m'être très utiles, je pense...

Je pense que je le changerai courant de semaine prochaine, voire après le 5 juillet, date de mon versement de salaire (cette fin de mois est terrible avec toutes ces fêtes... et bientôt les vacances).



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par "criticité", je pensais à des besoins comme du *"direct to disk"*, qui nécessite des disques très performants.


 Ye ne sais même pas ce que c'est! :rose: alors, de là, à en faire usage...  Je me doute, vu le terme: on n'utilise pas la mémoire vive? un truc dans ce genre? Mais moi, les ordi et leur fonctionnement, ça fait deux... où du moins, je ne m'y suis jamais assez intéressé. Pourtant pour changer un HD, il va bien falloir...


Un dernière question (j'espère): où trouve-t-on les infos sur son disque dur en place? A savoir taille (en pouces), nbre tours/min, capacité (ça encore, je sais), marque de fabrication, etc... enfin tous les détails techniques. Je trouve plein d'infos sur le DVD, l'USB, Airport, etc... mais rien sur le HD. Je n'ai pas dû regarder où il faut: j'ai utilisé "Informations Système" dans Applications; il y a tout sauf le HD...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

Si, le HD y est, à la rubrique ATA. De toute façon, tu n'es pas obligé de remettre le même, ce qui importe, c'est que ce soit un 2,5" ("=pouces) ATA 100 minimum (donc ATA 100, ATA 133 ou ATA 166). Tu peux profiter de l'occaze pour en mettre un plus gros (en capacité, hein, pas en volume physique ... :rateau, dans ton cas, un 5400 tr/mn avec 8Mo de cache intégré, c'est bien. Pour la capacité, ben, ça dépend de ta capacité ... financière .

Sinon, pour le changement, pas besoin de connaissances informatiques particulières, si tu sais visser et dévisser, tu sais faire. Pour les branchements, il n'y a qu'une seule prise, et elle est "détrompée", donc pas d'erreur possible.


----------



## ElectroCampra (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, le HD y est, à la rubrique ATA. De toute façon, tu n'es pas obligé de remettre le même, ce qui importe, c'est que ce soit un 2,5" ("=pouces) ATA 100 minimum (donc ATA 100, ATA 133 ou ATA 166). Tu peux profiter de l'occaze pour en mettre un plus gros (en capacité, hein, pas en volume physique ... ), dans ton cas, un 5400 tr/mn avec 8Mo de cache intégré, c'est bien. Pour la capacité, ben, ça dépend de ta capacité ... financière


J'avais bien vu cette rubrique dans "Informations Systèmes", mais n'avais pas fait le lien: surtout que les 60Go du HD n'apparaissent pas, je crois (je ne suis plus chez moi; je n'ai donc pas moyen de vérifier, là, tout de suite).Qu'est-ce que veut dire ATA? et le chiffre qui suit?Euh... la différence "capacité" / "volume physique", c'est quoi?





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour le changement, pas besoin de connaissances informatiques particulières, si tu sais visser et dévisser, tu sais faire. Pour les branchements, il n'y a qu'une seule prise, et elle est "détrompée", donc pas d'erreur possible.


Je vais suivre à la lettre les liens que m'a fournis Arlequin. J'ai d'ailleurs voulu imprimer le sous-lien (le lien dans le lien), mais cette sal*perie de m*rde d'IE plante et sort violemment (j'suis au bureau et ai pas le choix de mon navigateur), certainement en raison des photos qui y sont intégrées. Je ferai donc l'impression à la maison. Y a plus qu'à acheter les tournevis ad hoc et le HD oeuf corse.Avant même de clore cette discussion, je tenais vraiment à vous remercier pour toutes les précieuses infos que vous m'avez données, alors même que je ne participe pas vraiment à ce forum!!!! (ye peux pas mettre de smiley "souriant" ni celui "qui a honte"; l'IE de mon boulot refuse! encore des conneries d'autorisations...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

ElectroCampra a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien vu cette rubrique dans "Informations Systèmes", mais n'avais pas fait le lien: surtout que les 60Go du HD n'apparaissent pas, je crois (je ne suis plus chez moi; je n'ai donc pas moyen de vérifier, là, tout de suite).Qu'est-ce que veut dire ATA? et le chiffre qui suit?Euh... la différence "capacité" / "volume physique", c'est quoi?



ATA, c'est la norme des disques durs IDE. Jusque récemment, il n'existait qu'une variété d'ATA, le "Parrallel ATA" aujourd'hui appelé aussi PATA. Depuis peu, existe aussi le "Serial ATA appelé SATA. Ces deux versions de la norme ATA sont incompatibles entre elles. En général, quand on parle d'ATA sans précision, c'est du PATA qu'il s'agit, sinon, on met SATA.

Le chiffre après ATA (100, 133 ou 166), c'est la vitesse théorique du bus en Megabits/secondes (donc à diviser par 8 pour avoir des mega octets/seconde). C'est le plus lent des deux composants (disque et contrôleur) qui détermine la vitesse de transfert théorique de ton Mac, donc il est important que le disque ne soit pas plus lent que le contrôleur, mais ça ne provoque pas d'incompatibilité.

La capacité, c'est le volume de données que peut stocker le disque. Par "volume physique", j'entendais la taille du boîtier (il en existe aujourd'hui principalement deux pour les disques internes d'ordinateur : 3,5 pouces pour les machines de bureau, et 2,5 pouces pour les portables). D'autres tailles existent, plus petits pour certaines applications comme les iPod, et plus gros pour de vieux disques (j'ai eu un 80 Mo en 5,25 pouces naguère).


----------



## ElectroCampra (23 Juin 2006)

Voici les infos récupérées sur "Info systèmes":FUJITSU MHS2060AT :Capacité : 55.89 Go* Modèle : FUJITSU MHS2060AT* Révision : 8105* Numéro de série : NL24T3415KYK* Support amovible : Non* Disque amovible : Non* Nom BSD : disk0* Protocole : ATA* Numéro de lunité : 0* Type de socket : Interne* Gestionnaires OS9 : Oui* État S.M.A.R.T. : Vérifié* Volumes :Macintosh HD :* Capacité : 55.89 Go* Disponible : 31.57 Go* Inscriptible : Oui* Système de fichiers : Journaled HFS+* Nom BSD : disk0s9* Point de montage : /Je suis donc allé voir sur Google avec le numéro de modèle pour avoir plus d'infos.Ce serait donc un Ultra ATA 100 (ATA - 6) à 4200 RPM (rotation per min, je suppose), avec 4 têtes, un buffer (mémoire cache?) de 2MB.Si j'ai bien tout compris, en choisissant le 80Go à 5400 tr/min 8Mo, j'aurai forcément une BMW à défaut de Rolls, à côté de ma 2CV actuelle! (j'y connais rien en voiture non plus!). Hitachi est mieux que Toshiba??? Car ces 2 marques proposent un même genre de HD sur le site Macway, mais à des prix légèrement différents.En tout cas, merci pour ces explications techniques; je mourrai moins bête! ;o) Mais j'espère pouvoir mettre à bon escient un jour ces infos (déjà hier, j'en ai parlé à un copain; j'avais l'air moins idiot...)


----------



## ElectroCampra (23 Juin 2006)

Désolé, au boulot, je perds et la possibilité de mettre des smileys, et la possibilité de faire une mise en forme avec d'élémentaires retours à la ligne ou sauts de ligne! Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Pour aller &#224; l'essentiel :

Hitachi &#224; rachet&#233; l'activit&#233; "disques durs" d'IBM. mon 160 Go interne (3,5" sur mon iMac G4) est un Hitachi, apr&#232;s un an d'utilisation, je n'ai pas lieu de m'en plaindre. J'en ai aussi un (40 Go) dans mon PowerBook, depuis moins longtemps, mais sans plus de soucis que l'autre jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent. Pour Toshiba, la seule chose que je puisse t'en dire, c'est qu'ils sont des sp&#233;cialistes du portable avec une plut&#244;t bonne r&#233;putation de qualit&#233;, mais je n'ai jamais pu tester personnellement leurs disques.

Entre les deux, &#224; caract&#233;ristiques &#233;gales, je prendrais le moins cher.


----------



## dellys (23 Juin 2006)

Je profite de ce fil pour poser une question en rapport mais pour mon cas perso !

J'ai un PWB G4 17" 1,5Ghz.

Est-ce que je peux mettre celui l&#224; dedans ? http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_171_466_688&products_id=5182

Est-ce qu'il est plus int&#233;ressant de mettre un 7200 quitte &#224; perdre en capacit&#233; ?
Vraiment beaucoup plus rapide (je trouve actuellement que certains divx avec une forte r&#233;solution saccadent) ?


----------



## ElectroCampra (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Entre les deux, à caractéristiques égales, je prendrais le moins cher.


Toi, t'as fait pote avec mon banquier!!!! LOL Merci pour l'info!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ce fil pour poser une question en rapport mais pour mon cas perso !



Il n'y a pas d'exclusive autre que le sujet dans ces threads, tu es ici chez toi !



			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un PWB G4 17" 1,5Ghz.
> 
> Est-ce que je peux mettre celui là dedans ? http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_171_466_688&products_id=5182



Tout à fait, aucun problème, pour un portable, c'est le top actuellement, en capacité.



			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il est plus intéressant de mettre un 7200 quitte à perdre en capacité ?
> Vraiment beaucoup plus rapide (je trouve actuellement que certains divx avec une forte résolution saccadent) ?



Non, tu devrait pouvoir les lire directement du CD ou du DVD, de toute façon plus lents

Alors, lorsque tu aura un disque plus gros, partitionne le, et mets tes films sur la partition où il n'y a pas Mac OS X. 

Ton problème vient du fait que si OS X défragmente les petits fichiers, il ne défragmente pas le disque (la partition) ou il se trouve, qu'il fragmente énormément. Du coups, les gros fichiers sont souvent très pénalisés par une fragmentation excessive (sur un fichier de 600 ou 700 Mo, plus de 500 fragments ne sont pas rare sur un disque qui n'a jamais été défragmenté). Accessoirement, le même phénomène peut amener des échecs de gravure de CD ou de DVD.


----------



## dellys (23 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup 

Aurais tu un lien &#224; me proposer pour partitionner (&#231;a se dit &#231;&#224; ? :mouais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Un lien, non, comment faire, oui : Applications -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire de disque -> Partitionner pour regarder &#224; l'avance comment &#231;a se pr&#233;sente. Il ne te reste plus, au moment o&#249; tu vas installer ton syst&#232;me qu'&#224; y proc&#233;der (tu lance utilitaire de disque depuis le DVD d'installation juste apr&#232;s avoir choisi la langue principale. J'ai plus le nom du menu en t&#234;te (j'installe pas tous les jours ), mais c'est dans le premier ou le second apr&#232;s le menu pomme, l'option doit s'appeler kekchose comme "Lancer Utilitaire de disque". 

En fait, la r&#233;flexion doit surtout porter sur le nombre et la taille des partitions. Pour te donner une id&#233;e, sur mon disque de 160 Go (en fait dans les 153), j'en ai fait une de 20 Go pour Mac OS X, une de dix r&#233;serv&#233;e &#224; la gravure des DVD (que je formatte entre chaque gravure pour &#234;tre sur qu'elle ne soit pas fragment&#233;e) et une d'un peu plus de 120 pour mes donn&#233;es et une partie de mes applications. Si ton graveur est "simple couche", tu peux augmenter &#224; 25 la partition syst&#232;me par exemple et n'en laisser que 5 pour la gravure.


----------



## jojorabb (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un powerbook G4 12' 1,33Ghz avec Panther installé. Hier pendant que je surfais tranquillement sur le net mon disk a soudainement fait du bruit, je me suis retrouvé bloqué sans pouvoir fermer les applis ouvertes (les applis ne repondaient plus), j'ai eteint la machine. 
Quelques secondes apres le redemarrage, j'entends le disk faire le meme bruit, je me trouve bloqué sur le fond bleu-gris avec la pomme, et sous la pomme je vois le "truc" qui tourne me faisant penser que le fsck est en cours. Au bout de 5 minutes, il ne se passe rien, j'eteinds et je rallume, idem. Je renouvelle la manip eteindre/rallumer 5 fois, la derniere fois j'ai laissé tourner (pensant que si le disk etait vraiment, alors je ne verrai pas le truc sous la pomme tourner) dans l'espoir que le fsck donnerait quelqhe chose. Au bout de 25 minutes, le disk fait un bruit strident et a l'air de tourner au ralenti. 
J'eteinds et quelques secondes apres le demarrage le disk refait le meme bruit strident. 
Je n'ai pas osé essayer d'inserer le CD TechTool Deluxe d'AppleCare. Je pourrai utiliser ma garantie AppleCare pour me faire remplacer le disk mais le probleme est que je tiens à pouvoir recuperer les donnees sur mon disk. 
D'apres le bruit strident que fait mon disk, pensez vous que je devrais quand meme essayer de le mettre au congelateur ? 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2006)

Et perdre la garantie ? Non, dans ton cas, AppleCare. Par contre, pour l'avenir, mise en place d'une politique de sauvegarde !


----------



## jojorabb (27 Août 2006)

Merci, je sais que c'est la solution la plus raisonnable. Le probleme est qu'avec AppleCare mon disk sera remplacé mais en aucun cas restitué, or ce qui m'interesse en priorite est de recuperer les donnees de mon disk. 
L'un de vous connait-il un specialiste serieux en recuperation de donnees sur disk dur en region parisienne ?  Je sais que ca peut couter cher mais je n'ai pas le choix. J'ai remarqué que CLG a une filiale dediee au SAV : Buroticway, c'est un centre de maintenance agrée Apple qui fait aussi de la recuperation de donnees. L'un de vous a t-il deja fait apple a leurs services?
Merci


----------

